# Otter in ND - Take a look



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Here are a couple pictures from the otter study that is currently taking place in ND. These were taken in eastern ND.

Brad T.,probably pretty close to your area?

http://www.ndfhta.com/


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

:beer: That is great to see. That first pic is amazing!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

man, they look different from the ones down here.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Those are some nice pics! What does the study entail (purpose, boundaries, techniques, etc.)? Who is funding it and who are the biologists working on the study? I guess I did not know there was an otter study being conducted in ND.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

ND has been having more and more incedental catches of otter in the valley by beaver trappers.

Last year 3 biologist, (don't know the names, but I believe they are from Penn., meet them at last sumers rendezvous) addressed our organization for help in locating areas that show sign of fisher. Along with this they are also studying the otter in ND.

I am not sure about the parameters of the study, I think that the otter is kind of a secondary study. If I am posting the otter study incorrectly someone please correct me. When I visited with them their interest was on fisher. But I do know that the same bilogists have taken both the otter and the fisher pictures that I have recieved.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I guess the Game and Fish is still interested in the otter study. so if anyone is out and about and find some sign call the game and fish and tell them what you saw. The info will be relayed back to the guys doing the study, they are in fargo if i remember right.

ND G&F General Info. 
701-328-6300

xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know that i have heard lots of reports of them being in the Red but have yet to see one. We had a Fisher shot by some guys from Wisconsin predator calling two years ago about 3 miles from my house. I was able to handle it because i made the call. They are truelly a beautiful animal.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yes they are, I have a couple pics on our organization website of fisher taken in NE ND.


----------

